# Protos(my way)



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's some pictures of my recently painted PROTOS, I relocated some decals, blacked
out others, the whole bike was painted flat bike and then waxed, in the Easton EC90's I removed most of the graphics and were also painted flat black, Let me know what
you think, I also own a Bianchi and a Colnago CX-1 but somehow I always keep coming back to my beloved PROTOS.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

What's with the fake 3T stuff?

Starnut


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

What happened to the Mizuno Dome fork, or is that a Drome but disguised?


----------

